# Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben



## abzocke2009 (20 Juni 2009)

Guten morgen,

habe bei ebay 3 Artikel bestellt und nach 7tagen widerrufen (Gewerblicher).. Dann kamm prombt die Antwort sie können nur widerrufen wenn die Ware erhalten haben?! Ich habe nicht geantwortet und wurde wegen eines unbezahlen Artikel verwarnt !! Jetzt habe ich ein Inkasso Brief von MediaFinanz (abzocke sowiso) erhalten..

Ebay Preis mit Versand 14 Eu, Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten 10 eu, vorG. In. 32,50 , IA. 4,50 sehr amüsant.. Das witzige ich habe nicht mal eine Vorwarnung bzw. Mahnung von den Verkäufer erhalten..

ALso sehr mekrwürdig.. Ich bitte um Antworten was ihr machen würdet.

Ich rufe erstmal da an den Verkäufer sage habe alles schriftlich und den saftladen schicke ich die unterlagen zu.. Wiederrufen... 

MFg


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Ich habe das jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Hattest Du die Ware bekommen oder nicht?
Hast Du schon vor dem Erhalt der Ware widerrufen?


----------



## abzocke2009 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Hallo, habe sie nicht erhalten.. (Vorkasse)


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Also:
- Ware bestellt
- nicht bezahlt
- Bestellung widerrufen
- Mahnung bekommen

So richtig jetzt?


----------



## abzocke2009 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

100%


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Wieso will der dann überhaupt die Kohle wenn keine Ware geliefert wurde?

So weit mir bekannt ist, ist ein Widerruf nicht an vorherige Auslieferung gebunden.

Geliefert wurde doch auch noch nix, oder?


----------



## blowfish (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Hallo abzocke2009
War das eine Versteigerung oder ein Sofortkauf?
Nach ebay-Richtlinien ist bein einer Versteigerung die Ware abzunehmen.
Da gibt es keinen Widerruf.
Das müsstest du aber bei deiner Anmeldung bestätigt haben.
Sonst wäre es möglich, ein Gebot hochzutreiben und dann halt schnell zurücktreten. Der Bieter bleibt dann auf seiner Sache sitzen und bezahlt noch die Versteigerungsgebür an ebay.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Aufgrund der Formulierung "bestellt" bin ich von einem Sofortkauf ausgegangen...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Juni 2009)

*Widerruf bei eBay-Auktionen?*

Es ist eigentlich nicht wichtig, was man in den eBay-AGB abnickt. Das gesetzlich festgelegte Widerrufsrecht gilt meines Wissens nach auch für eBay-Auktionen, sonst würde nicht auch bei Auktionen auf das Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen werden. Auch von den vergangenen Abmahnwellen gegen Verstöße beim Widerrufsrecht waren Auktionen betroffen. Die eBay-Auktionen gelten nicht als Auktionen im gesetzlichen Sinn, daher würde ich vermuten, daß auch bei Auktionen ein Widerrufsrecht besteht. Aber ich bin kein Anwalt!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Lustig. Über die Frage, ob ein Widerruf schon vor Eingang der Ware möglich ist hat man sich damals 2002 nach Einführung des neuen Schuldrecht gestritten. Hintergrund ist der Wortlaut des §355 Abs 1 BGB wonach der Widerruf "innerhalb von 2 Wochen" nach Fristbeginn erklärt werden muss. Wenn man dies ernst nähme, würde bei fehlender Belehrung ein Widerruf nicht möglich sein, da die Widerrufsfrist mangels ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung nie beginnt. Deshalb hat sich die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt, dass -trotz des Wortlautes- ein Widerruf auch schon vor Beginn der Widerrufsfrist möglich sein muss.

Bei echten Versteigerungen gibt es kein Widerrufsrecht. Wie Nebelwolf aber schon gesagt hat,bei Ebay finden keine  Versteigerungen statt. Bei Sofortkauf ist  das offensichtlich. Auch die anderen Verkäufe sind aber nur Verkäufe an das höchste Angebot. Es fehlt zum Beispiel am Zuschlag um das Ganze als Auktion anzusehen (im übrigen werden ja auch die Vorgaben der Versteigerungsordnung nicht eingehalten).


----------



## blowfish (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Nun ich weis jetzt nicht, wo ihr hinaus wollt. Es gibt da bestimmte Regeln, die jeder Nutzer von eBay anerkannt hat und da steht nun mal unter anderen drinn:


> Wichtige Grundsätze für Käufer
> *Käufer dürfen kein Gebot abgeben, wenn sie den Artikel nicht wirklich kaufen möchten.* Mit der Abgabe eines Gebots verpflichten Sie sich, den Artikel abzunehmen und zu bezahlen, wenn Sie mit Ablauf der Auktion der Höchstbietende sind. Mit Ablauf der Auktion kommt ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zustande.


Ob es bei der hier vorliegenden Sache um eine "Versteigerung" oder einen Sofortkauf handelt ist dabei Irrelevant.
Und das mit der Vorkasse ist bei eBay die Regel.


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*



EbayAGB]Käufer dürfen kein Gebot abgeben schrieb:


> Hallo abzocke2009
> War das eine Versteigerung oder ein Sofortkauf?


----------



## tosem (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Ein Widerrufsrecht im Internet ergibt sich aus einem Fernabsatzvertrag, wonach der Käufer, sofern er Verbraucher ist, seine abgegebene Willenserklärung gemäß §355 BGB widerrufen kann.

Voraussetzungen für das Bestehen eines Fernabsatzvertrag ist, dass dies unter der Abwesenheit der Vertragsparteien mittels eines Fernkommunikationsmittel (Hier: Internet ebay) geschieht (Ausnahme: Haustürgeschäften).

Bei § 312d Abs. 2 BGB steht, dass die Widerrufsfrist erst mit Zugang der Ware beim Käufer beginnt. Damit will der Gesetzgeber vermeiden, dass die zwei Wochenfrist schon wegfliegen, während im Falle eines Verzuges des Verkäufers (Unternehmer) die Ware nicht rechtzeitig dem Käufer zugeht. Diese Norm soll somit zu Gunsten des Verbrauchers gelten und schließt damit keinesfalls einen vorherigen Widerrufsrecht aus.

Laut deiner ebay-Bestellung, obs nun ne Versteigerung war oder Sofort-Kauf, sind die Vorrausetzungen für ein Fernabsatzvertrag gem. §312d BGB erfüllt, weil der Vertragsschluss im Internet unter körperlicher Abwesenheit erfolgte und es zwischen den Parteien um Unternehmer und Verbraucher handelte.

Außerdem gab es von dem BGH bzgl. der Online-Auktionen berits eine Rechtsprechung, die ihr hier nachlesen könnt.


----------



## ischek (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

hallo, 
habe bei einem Händler über ebay 3 akkus (gesamtpreis € 11,49)  ersteigert und sofort per paypal bezahlt, 1 Monat lang habe ich auf die akkus gewartet, dann hat es mir gereicht. 
Verkäufer inerhalb des Monats mehrmals angeschrieben wo die Akkus bleiben. Antwort: die Akkus sind mir zugeschickt worden.

dann folgten Negative Bewertungen.

anschliessend habe dann Paypal konflikt gestartet und nach ca 45 Tage nach ersteigerung das Geld von Paypal wieder zurückerhalten.

die benötigten Akkus habe ich dann bei einem anderen Händler erworben.

Heute kommt ein Brief vom 
mediafinanz AG Osnabrück
Grundforderung  € 11,49 
vorger. Inkassgebühren € 32,50
vorger.Inkassoauslagen € 4,50

gesamt € 48,49  bis 10.07.09  zubezahlen sonst Mahnverfahren mit Gerichts u. Anwaltkosten + Vollstreckungskosten und Gerichtsvollzieher die auf mich zukommen.

hat jemand ein Rat was ich da machen soll??

Danke


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Mediafinanz ist recht einsichtig. Wenn man denen den Sachverhalt mitteilt und auch, dass es sich um eine bereits bestrittene Forderung handelt, dann buchen die den Vorgang normaler Weise an den Händler wieder aus. Ich nehme mal an, der Versand war unversichert. Das bedeutet, dass der Händler das Risiko trägt, wenn die Ware nicht ankommt. Da kann er behaupten, was er will.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Mediafinanz! - Die telefonieren über bröckligen VoIP-Leitungen und bekommen ganz weinerliche Stimmen, wenn man eher zahlungsunwillig ist - das jedenfalls waren meine Erfahrungen. Damals kosteten zwei Mahnschreiben und ein bröckeliger Inkassoanruf bei Mediafinanz etwas mehr als 3 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Der Versandhändler muß beweisen, daß Du die Akkus erhalten hast. Deswegen unterschreibt man immer wenn man Pakete bekommt. Ich persönlich wirde auf so eine freche Aktion nicht reagieren, schließlich hat er über PayPal  und über die negative Bewertung bei eBay mitgeteilt bekommen, daß Du Deine Ware nicht erhalten hast. Also warte entspannt auf den zweiten Inkassobrief und bereite Dich auf den Telefonanruf vor. Inkassoanrufe beginnen mit der Überprüfung, ob Du persönlich am Telefon bist. Wenn so ein Anruf kommt, drehe den Spieß um und frage erst mal, wer am Telefon ist, suche einen Stift und schreibe alles auf. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Axel-B (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ebay Artikel gekauft - widerrufen - jetzt Inkassoschreiben*

Hallo Zusammen,

als zertifizierter Trusted-Shops Shopbetreiber und ebay-Verkäufer melde ich mich mal hierzu.

Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt bei ebay 1 Monat ! Weil nämlich erst NACH Kaufvertrag die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform (z.B. mail) erfolgt. 

Hast Du die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform (auch mail) erhalten ? Ich glaube nicht. Dann ist nämlich die Widerrufsfrist unendlich.

Gib doch mal hier von dem Händler die Widerrufsbelehrung die er in ebay hat bekannt. Möchte wetten, dass die voll abmahnfähig ist. Die AGB vielleicht auch noch. Alles per Link.

Hier mal die gesetzl. Widerrufsbelehrung:



> *Widerrufsbelehrung*
> 
> *Widerrufsrecht*
> 
> ...


 
Der eine Satz in fett wird gerne vergessen. Abmahnen !

Man spricht von einem konkludenten Widerrufsrecht ( so wie Du es getan hast) wenn man vor Lieferung der Ware widerruft. Rechtlich o.k.

Das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro würde ich nicht so ernst nehmen. Einfach denen den Sachverhalt mitteilen und dass Du nicht bezahlt.

Übrigens trägt immer der Verkäufer das Versandrisiko. Er muss beweisen, dass er Dir die Ware zugesandt hat. Bei einem zufälligen Untergang der Sache muss er Dir also eine neue zusenden.

Wenn Du mal die AGB und WRB von dem Händler bekannt gibst, schreibe ich Dir gerne mal einen Musterbrief. Solche Händler müsster von ebay verboten werden.


----------

